

Show HN: A standards-compliant 3d compass implementation for *the web* - richtr
https://github.com/richtr/Marine-Compass

======
altsa
I'm trying to load the demo on my Macbook Pro with Chrome, but its not working
for some reason. Is this broken for anyone else?

~~~
richtr
Works for me on my Macbook Pro with Chrome (v19.0.1084.56).

<http://caniuse.com/#feat=deviceorientation>

